
Drone Wingmen for Japanese Fighter Jocks - clouddrover
https://warisboring.com/drone-wingmen-for-japanese-fighter-jocks-5a0f9bfb67a7
======
cocktailpeanuts
Just based on the title I imagined:

A Japanese company that provides a drone based service that live-records you
as you approach a girl, and gives you realtime "wingman" advice through
bluetooth earphones. But for some reason its target market is high school
delinquents and yakuzas (fighter jocks).

